# Solved: Global Address List Update



## IT_Guy (Mar 7, 2009)

I am running windows 2003 server as a exchange server.

I made changes in Active Directory where users that no longer worked for me did not show up. The mailboxes are needed to check for important emails so in AD I checked the option to hide the user from address list. 

Is there a way to force the update of the Global Address List? I normally just let it go a couple of days and it updates itself but I do not have that option here because I need it to show up right in the morning.

Any Ideas?


Andy


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

It should be instant - maybe you have to wait because the individual clients are set to a cached mode?

http://www.petri.co.il/gal_problems_and_oab_automatic_updates_in_outlook_2003.htm


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 7, 2009)

Clients are not set to cache mode. 

I noticed that the default Offline Address Book has a rebuild option but I am skeptical to use this option. I set the policy to update every hour last night and I tried the update now option for the recipient policy but still no luck. 

Andy


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 7, 2009)

I have 4 Domain Controllers and found that all DC's were not replicating because one of the servers C: drives had gotten low on memory. I fixed this issue and force replication and it worked. 

In some cases, users still need to send/receive the GAL and this corrects the issue. The send/receive of GAL did not work before forcing replication between all DC.

Thought I would post in case anyone wanted to know.

Thanks for the help Stumped. You got me headed in the right direction.


Andy


----------

